# How do you do this?



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

I know people like @Animals45 have a surname like chick lover below their profile name- how do I get one?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Click your profile picture on the top right corner of the screen, then click, "Account Settings", go to "chicken details" then type what you want.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Thank you @SilkieGirl I have a hard time explaining that kind of stuff!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

You're welcome. Yeah, I understand that!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or you can ask me.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Or you can ask me.


Well you weren't online so Silkie Girl was the only one who could explain.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Well I don't have chicken details on mine because I never wrote any and it just shows who I am following and who's following me....

edit: never mind I found it thank you @Silkie Girl!!!!!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Thanks everyone! I am now: FLOOF QUEEN


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> edit: never mind I found it thank you @Silkie Girl!!!!!


You're welcome!


----------

